# E46 seat weights ???



## ChuckD (Apr 4, 2003)

First let me say hello to all... 2nd post here. It looks like a few of us are migrating from the org.

I am looking for hard data on the power vs. manual E46 M3 seats. Unconfirmed rumor has it that the power seat weight about 85lbs. and the manual ones are about 55lbs each.

Does anyone know someone who has actually weighed the two in comparison? Also if anyone knows wether or not power seats are plug and play with a manual seat equiped car that would be helpful.

Anyways glad to be here... Many of you look familiar. Hope to meet some of you at the Fest comming up.

Chuck


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

I know Scott Galaba's site says the manual seats are 56 pounds each.

http://www.sgmotorsports.com/m3e46/weight.htm#Weight


----------



## ChuckD (Apr 4, 2003)

True... I thought I saw people arguing that weight though.. so far it is word unless someone disputes it. Not that Scott would list an incorrect weight. :dunno:


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

*power seats*

i'll weight them for you next week at carlos' - talk to me about that swap


----------

